# Ear gauges, they finally make sense!



## Rowie (Jul 29, 2013)

Saw this and now I understand!!


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha that is so cool!!!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha awesome. I had mine up to 28mm but my daughter kept pulling on them..back down to 12 mm now

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Becca! I wish I was that adventurous, I went to 10mm and then back to none.


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 29, 2013)

I had 18G and took them out. Too bad I didn't think of that earlier!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe I was born to soon but those things don't make any sense to me even if you can give your lizard somewhere to hang out !


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 29, 2013)

Also, 'ear gauges' is insanely incorrect english. 
A gauge is a unit of measurement, or measuring device - may as well call them 'ear tape measures'.
The reason for the confusion is the basic lack of education of kids these days, as up to a certain size(00ga - or 10mm) the jewelry - NOT the ear itself - is measured by gauge. Like sheet steel. 
After 00ga, measurements move to either mm or inch fractions. Sadly a lot of people these days are either ignorant, misinformed or just plain stupid and get it wrong.
As a former piercer and a grammar nazi at times it drives me completely insane when people call my ears(which are at 28mm or 1 1/8") 'gauges'. It's usually at that point I stop talking to someone and just walk away...


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Also, 'ear gauges' is insanely incorrect english.
> A gauge is a unit of measurement, or measuring device - may as well call them 'ear tape measures'.
> The reason for the confusion is the basic lack of education of kids these days, as up to a certain size(00ga - or 10mm) the jewelry - NOT the ear itself - is measured by gauge. Like sheet steel.
> After 00ga, measurements move to either mm or inch fractions. Sadly a lot of people these days are either ignorant, misinformed or just plain stupid and get it wrong.
> As a former piercer and a grammar nazi at times it drives me completely insane when people call my ears(which are at 28mm or 1 1/8") 'gauges'. It's usually at that point I stop talking to someone and just walk away...



I just know them as "tunnels" or "stretches", never heard people call them gauges. And yes I do know that gauge is a size measurement. I don't have any myself so maybe I'm not up to date with current generation slang.


Rick


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 29, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I just know them as "tunnels" or "stretches", never heard people call them gauges. And yes I do know that gauge is a size measurement. I don't have any myself so maybe I'm not up to date with current generation slang.
> 
> 
> Rick



It's not current generation slang - it's just correct terminology. Tunnels or plugs depending what jewelry worn is widely accepted, as are stretches too even though it just sounds irksome.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 29, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I just know them as "tunnels" or "stretches", never heard people call them gauges. And yes I do know that gauge is a size measurement. I don't have any myself so maybe I'm not up to date with current generation slang.
> 
> 
> Rick



It's not current generation slang - it's just correct terminology. Tunnels or plugs depending what jewelry worn is widely accepted as the right description, as are stretches too even though it just sounds irksome.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 29, 2013)

Now I'm looking at my lizards wondering which ones would like a ride in my ear lobe... Haha!


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, I might be a too old see why anyone who doesn't come from a culture where "ear gauges" are the tradition would have them , so I still think they just a stupid fad. 

I'd love a couple of those little green lizards though (anoles ??).


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 29, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Well, I might be a too old see why anyone who doesn't come from a culture where "ear gauges" are the tradition and I still think they just a stupid fad.
> 
> I've love a couple of those little green lizards though (anoles ??).



Oh well, every generation has their stupid fad, I've had stretched ears since I was 14 (now 21), and I'm planning on going bigger. I don't regret them yet!


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 29, 2013)

Thankfully it wasn't a Prince Albert:lol:







OOOPPPssss that's a snake piercing not a lizard


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 29, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Well, I might be a too old see why anyone who doesn't come from a culture where "ear gauges" are the tradition would have them , so I still think they just a stupid fad.
> 
> I'd love a couple of those little green lizards though (anoles ??).



Yeah, the 17 years I've had mine for is surely just a fad...


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 29, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Yeah, the 17 years I've had mine for is surely just a fad...



I'm a tad less at 10 years some fad... Haha


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 29, 2013)

8 years. Not as long as some but its not something ill grow out of or anything lol

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd still have mine in if I hadn't taken them out to find a job. Don't think current work would mind. Got up to 32mm, could've got a decent snake through there.


----------



## Djbowker (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 20mms, and because I work at a mine site, we use isolation locks.

Supervisor offered a carton on anyone who could get a lock in it >.<


----------



## Amelia (Jul 30, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Well, I might be a too old see why anyone who doesn't come from a culture where "ear gauges" are the tradition would have them , so I still think they just a stupid fad.
> 
> I'd love a couple of those little green lizards though (anoles ??).



It's possible to be old & open minded at the same time. You realise of course that 'normal' earrings had to originate from somewhere too? Why they're more openly accepted than stretched ears is strange to me, the two are essentially the same thing. I think it's testament to the people are scared of what they don't understand saying.


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 30, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> I'd still have mine in if I hadn't taken them out to find a job. Don't think current work would mind. Got up to 32mm, could've got a decent snake through there.



Yeah strangely enough I've been tempted I hate being judged but I've been trying to get in the mines since I left school at my last interview I was asked If I would take them out and the look said it all. I did say yes but you could tell they were judging.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 30, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Yeah strangely enough I've been tempted I hate being judged but I've been trying to get in the mines since I left school at my last interview I was asked If I would take them out and the look said it all. I did say yes but you could tell they were judging.



This is one of the reasons i didnt get any in my ears. Being in a shirt an tie and having tunnels isnt something that is normally heard of going well together. I have my tongue pieced but that isnt something any employers have picked up on or had any issues with, i dont normally go sticking my tongue out at people.


Rick


----------



## sd1981 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rowie said:


> Saw this and now I understand!!




This would be far more impressive if it were an Adult male Lace monitor.... Just sayin'


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jul 31, 2013)

Whinge away!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 31, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Whinge away!



My question would be how? Would of made a good profile picture if it was in midway of its body.


Rick


----------



## Shane73 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all, I'm not into piercings and i'm not going to judge anybody, but I work with the public and see quite a lot of these things and have all ways been curious as to weather the holes close up when you take them out long term?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 31, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Whinge away!



Im not impressed until you can get your Bredli in there
(For anyone that hasn't seen it, it's HUGE!)


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jul 31, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Im not impressed until you can get your Bredli in there
> (For anyone that hasn't seen it, it's HUGE!)



Sounds like quite a challenge, since that photo I've taken the piercing out, it was about tripple the thickness of that snake, now a stimi hatchling couldn't fit through it


----------



## Umbral (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol next thing on the hobby will be ear ring reptile carriers, a mini basket with a hoop to go through your ear or a hanging perch so that people can carry their lizard or snake with them like people do with small dogs and hand bags -.-


----------



## Djbowker (Jul 31, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> This is one of the reasons i didnt get any in my ears. Being in a shirt an tie and having tunnels isnt something that is normally heard of going well together. I have my tongue pieced but that isnt something any employers have picked up on or had any issues with, i dont normally go sticking my tongue out at people.
> 
> 
> Rick



Guys at work give me crap about it all the time, but ultimately if your work ethic is good, and if you rock up to an interview and a shirt and tie, a boss that doesn't give you the job of your stretchers is a boss you probably don't want.


----------

